# Health insurance question-getting married, moving to Germany.



## Idiosyncrasy (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new to the site and this is my first post. I will be getting married in August to a German girl and we have decided to live in Germany after the wedding. I am having a little trouble figuring out the cost of health insurance though. I have a disability pension from the US Army as well as social securtiy. What I am wondering is will I be eligible to join my fiance´s health insurance or will I need my own. Also, if I am able to join hers does anyone have an idea what % of my income they would take for the coverage? Thank you for any information or help you might be able to give me.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I am not 100% sure whether the same rules apply to foreigners, but usually you can only join your spouses health insurance if you don't have an own income (or it is under a certain limit, probably 400/500 EUR per month). But then it is free for you.

If you have own income, you will pay your own taxes and health insurance. Normally, it's 15.5% of your income at the moment, but again, different rules may apply if your income is not salary but foreign pension.


----------

